# Look at this Beauty!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She has a very sweet face. What is her name? What is her story?


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> She is safe of course. Isn't she a gorgeous one? ALL she does is run around with a toy in her mouth and cuddle. She is angelic. THE PERFECT DOG!



She looks like a sweetie.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love them all. I just can't resist. I'd have many more if I could.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is four years old and was being kept as an outside dog. She was very matted a kind soul rescued her and groomed her. Now she is here and I am getting to know her.

In AMAZING news, my Shepherd foster got adopted by a woman and her husband using the same midwife that I use. They are going to get her back in shape. It was just fate. I couldn't be happier with that. Beautiful JADE has her forever home.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Good job Jenna!!! You are helping SO MANY dogs!!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Great news for jade and your new girl does look like a big sweetheart.
do you still have Crystal or did you find her a homw too?

Hugs to you and your whole crew for the good you do!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I still have her. She's a sweetie too.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Jenna, she is a very happy goolden and with your energy, she will have a forever home soon. Keep up the good work.


----------



## RockingK (Oct 25, 2009)

She is so cute. How old is she?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

She is a real beauty! Thank you for helping her and helping Jade find her furever home.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is four years old


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> She is four years old and was being kept as an outside dog. She was very matted a kind soul rescued her and groomed her. Now she is here and I am getting to know her.
> 
> In AMAZING news, my Shepherd foster got adopted by a woman and her husband using the same midwife that I use. They are going to get her back in shape. It was just fate. I couldn't be happier with that. Beautiful JADE has her forever home.


Awesome news for Jade, boy I wish I had your networking skills! 

You are going to have to incorporate and get your own rescue, you are incredibly effective! Have you counted how many fosters you have adopted out in the last couple of months?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> Good job Jenna!!! You are helping SO MANY dogs!!! Keep up the great work!


Ditto! Well done.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is beautiful. I hope she gets her furever home real soon.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I put flyers up all over. Anywhere I have friends. They state home visit and contract required, and fee. That keeps the majority of creepos away. I find amazing homes in the oddest places sometimes! 

I have no idea how many I have placed since I got back into it. I think four, five if you count Holiday (I kept her lol).


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sure you were responsible for many more "saves".
Buster for example.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I didn't save Buster. I just ran my mouth! lol


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

But if you hadn't posted him, his story would not have gotten out and into our hearts to save him.:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Brooklyn has been adopted by someone named AquaClaraCanines, due to this person's husband falling for her. Go figure?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Is that the lovely golden lady in the beginning of this thread's name? I don't believe I saw her name anywhere.

she does look like an adorable sweetheart. Your husband knows someone with a good heart when he meets them.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Her name is Brooklyn


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Congratulations on your lovely new addition.

she has landed in heaven.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

So glad that Jade was adopted and Brooklyn is just gorgeous.
Thank you for saving them both!!

Brooklyn looks like the sweetest dog and she is probably well-behaved to boot!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is perfectly behaved.


----------

